# Gratis-Schutz: Avira Antivir Personal 9 Free erschienen



## Newsfeed (17 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1973800/1973824/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Gratis-Schutz: Avira Antivir Personal 9 Free erschienen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Ab sofort steht die kostenlose Antivirenlösung Antivir von Avira in Version 9 zum Download bereit - mit verbessertem Scanner, mehr Komfort und Ad- und Spyware-Erkennung. Auch Netbook-Besitzer dürfen sich freuen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

